# [Aegwynn-Allianz] - Suche Gilde :)



## SENCOREjin (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,
mein Name ist Dennis, bin fast 19Jahre jung und komme aus dem nordischen Schleswig-Holstein.

Da ich nun vor 2-3 Wochen mit World of Warcraft angefangen habe, suche ich nun eine sehr 
aktive und hilfsbereite Gilde.Ursprünglich komme ich von Aion und 
habe dies über ein Jahr aktiv gespielt.
Da mich dieses Spiel nun nicht mehr reizt, bin ich auf der suche nach neuem.

Ich habe mir nun einfach spontan mal alle teile von Classic bis Cataclysm geholt.
Da mir von 1-2Freunden Aegwynn als sehr aktiver und guter Server empfohlen wurde, spiele ich nun da.

Wenn ihr euch nun fragt: "Wieso gehst du denn nicht zu den in die Gilde?" 
Das kann ich euch ganz einfach beantworten: Meine freunde sind nur darauf fixiert schnell 85 zu werden,
sind in Level-Gilden und werden wohl nach 1Monat wieder aufhören, wenn sie ihre Chars auf 85 haben.
Ich suche nunmal was festes, was länger hält.

Ich suche eine sowohl PvE als auch PvP Gilde.
Diese sollte aktive, hilfsbereite und freundliche Spieler haben.

Auch schon als ich damals mit Aion anfing, bin ich am Anfang in eine Gilde gejoint und 
dort war ich bis zu meiner letzten Online-Minute.

Da ich nun erst seit ca. 2-3 Wochen spiele, bin ich natürlich noch ein kleiner noob, aber ich bringe
viel erfahrung aus anderen MMO's mit, sprich bei dem meisten komme ich fast selber zurecht.

Zu meinen Char's:
# atm 70er Frostmage - Mensch
# atm 60er Tankkrieger - Zwerg

Falls jemand mich ertragen kann und will 
Icq: 608723545
Steam: sencorejin92
Skype: egj-dennis
Ingame: Chuyá (hauptsächlich)

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag und hoffe auf bald.
Grüße


----------



## Minorluna (10. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mit Interesse Deinen Post gelesen und würde uns gern vorstellen - vll passt es ja irgwie^^ - was ich noch hinzu füge- Baradinfestung (1/1), Thron+BDZ+PSA wurde bisher nur gildenintern getried, gildenextern aber auch schon vd ein oder anderen gelegt. Wir sind auf dem bestem Weg unsere Raid endlich komplett gildenintern und fest umzusetzen und suchen nur noch ein paar zusätzliche Spieler.

Raidzeit derzeit noch Freitag ca. 20-0 h (mind. ^^), wir wollen noch einen zweiten Tag ansetzen, der untereinander dann abgestimmt wird. Das Du "erst 60/70" bist , macht dabei nichts aus, mit der Gilden- und dem Cataboni levelst Du ja ab 72 rasant :-)

Hier unseren Thread - würde mich freuen wenn Du Dich bei uns meldest und von Anfang an mit dabei bist!!

LG Minorluna

Hallo, wir, die Gilde Antarctica, sind auf der Suche nach Verstärkung, insbesondere für den Fortschritt im Raidcontent!

Die Gilde ANTARCTICA in ein paar Worten:

Wir sind ein gelungener Mix an Usern die Spaß am Spiel haben und es satt hatten alleine durch Azeroth zu ziehen. Es tummeln sich Vielzocker, Gelegenheitsspieler, Fun WoWler, Erfolgsjäger, WoWsüchtler, Leute mit RL, Beruf und Family als auch Newbies bei uns - alle haben eins gemeinsam, die Gilde "Antarctica" – wo eine gewisse Harmonie und Freundlichkeit untereinander an erster Stelle steht, hinzu kommt ein gesunder Schuss Humor .
Ziel ist es den Spielern zu ermöglichen Instanzen, Erfolge, gildeninterne Raids, Gruppenquests u.ä. innerhalb von Antarctica zu ermöglichen damit der Spaß am Spiel erhalten bleibt. Ebenso werden wöchentliche Raids und Erfolgs-/Revivalevents werden angeboten.

Derzeit haben wir als festen Raidtag (derzeit 10er) den Freitag angesetzt und möchten, um weiter voran zu kommen, noch einen weiteren Tag einplanen. Um diese beiden Termine im Schwerpunkt gildenintern umzusetzen, suchen wir verstärkt im High Level Bereich Unterstützung, gleich welche Klasse, Rasse oder Spec. Wir sind und bleiben eine Fungilde mit Hauptaugenmerk Casualgamer und Verständnis für RL, dennoch möchten wir gern im Raidcontent fortschreiten und erwarten dort ein gewisses Grundmaß an Zuverlässig- und Beständigkeit.

Wir bieten:

Eine sehr nette Atmosphäre
Regelmäßige Raids/Events
TS3 Server
Gildenbankfächer (6 atm)
Gildenstufe 10 (kurz vor 11 ^^)


Wir erwarten:

Freundlichkeit
Zuverlässigkeit
mindestens Grunderfahrung
Falls möglich TS Aktivität
Akzeptanz denjenigen gegenüber die WoW erst neu entdeckt haben und denjenigen die schon lange WoW spielen und ab und an in Fachjargon verfallen

Wenn dies alles auf Euch zuspricht oder Ihr noch Fragen habt, kontaktiert uns über unsere Homepage www.gildeantarctica.de oder per antarctica@xstyle24.eu - natürlich auch gern ingame an Minorluna/Liôness oder Sarkal/Eseriel.

Die aktuellen TS Daten erhaltet Ihr auf Anfrage gerne Ingame, ist manchmal einfacher als zu chatten.


----------

